# Suggest a 2.1 speaker under Rs.3000



## Emanul (Jun 21, 2012)

I want to buy a 2.1 speaker which costs around Rs.3000. I went to the market, tried online and listed some speakers F&D A521, Edifier. I am not sure if I can trust these brands. Suggest me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That price range will not get you the best quality but Logitech brand is usually a good bang for buck. 
A link to where you prefer to shop would be helpful.


----------



## Emanul (Jun 21, 2012)

ya i know that i wont get that quality, but wanted a best in that range. I've no problem in ordering online or buying straight from market, where ever i get the cheapest.


----------



## Emanul (Jun 21, 2012)

Logitech Z313 Multimedia Speakers - Logitech: Flipkart.com


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You should be able to find them here 2.1 Speaker For Computer - Buy Products Online at Best Price in India - All Categories | Flipkart.com


----------



## Emanul (Jun 21, 2012)

which 1 should I prefer?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Those in post 4 should work


----------

